# 911---Question about egg due to hatch



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I am hearing cheeping from inside one of Abby and Tony's new eggs, they should be hatching anyday now. Should I assist? How do you do it?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont know how so i cant tell you, but if theres nothing wrong with the egg and everything's normal, id leave it to hatch on its own


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure it means they are ready to hatch now


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

okay rule of thumb when did the pip mark show up, if its been 24 hours and no change then you might want to make a veiwing hole in the air cell, if its just peeping but no pip just keep an eye on it, if the pip mark seems to be moving in one direction, get a sharpie marker, mark the start and the end(just below the marks) and check back in a few hours to see if there has been any change, it can take up to 48 hours for a chick to hatch, if your still concerend pm me and i can walk you through what i have done and have talked other people through


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with Dally. It's difficult because you probably don't know exactly when the egg started chirping, can you hear a thumping noise as well? If you do end up making a viewing hole in the air cell be sure to steralise whatever you make the hole with first to avoid putting bacteria in the egg.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

your opening the shell not the membrane when making a veiwing hole, and as susanne has told me it will not cause bacteria.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, it hatched on its own. What is the pip mark btw? I don't candle the eggs, It upsets Abby if I open the nesting box, god forbid I touch an egg! LOL


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww must post pics if your allowed from mommy tiel ha ha


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

lol, will as soon as I can.... gona try to slip it some pedia-lite, worried that it may have dehydrated it self fighting out of the egg all day.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh bless hope its ok


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

a pip mark is a small bump or dent, and if you condition the birds as soon as the nest box goes up to you checking the boxes candeling the eggs shouldnt be hard.

Congradualations on the little babe, im glad that no intervention was needed, cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I got a picture of the baby that hatched on the 8th, later that night... just got around to posting it. It seems to be doing well.









Same Baby Dif Pic!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Whay color are the parents? The little one looks like it has the eyes of a cinnamon.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Mother is Cinnamon Pearl, Dad is a Grey split to WF X:2 Cinnamon


----------

